# Starting Out Right - Die Kriek's Vaping Diary



## Die Kriek

For the past few weeks you guys have been a great source of information (and entertainment) , so I feel like I can make an informed decision on my own, but I still want to run my ideas by, just for that last bit of info I may have missed

So if all goes well Friday will be payday and I can finally 'pull the trigger' as Rob puts it.

I'm looking at 2 options at the moment

*Option 1:*
1x Vape King Pro kit
1x eGo C Twist 1300mah
1x Protank 2 Mini
Spare PT2 Coils
5/6 Vape King Beta Juices (the 12mg is a bit worrying, but I'd love to get everything from one place)
~R1500

*Option 2:*
1x MVP2 Kit
2x Protank 2 Mini (not sure if I'll like the iClear, and I want 2 tanks)
Spare PT2 Coils
5/6 Vape King Beta Juices
~R1600

I'd prefer option 1, if @Rob Fisher leaves any VKPro kits for the actual noobs, but I'm open to any suggestions

Kriek kriek

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

My view is that you will like both options above

The MVP will just give you _much _more battery life, the ability to control the power setting. If you go for the MVP option, just make sure you like the box mod shape. I like it because it can be put down on my desk without falling over and doesn't roll off surfaces.

In time you can get an extra battery so you can have both tanks operational or one tank operational with a spare battery always fully charged.

All the best.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW

If you have a bit of space in your pocket for a slightly bigger device... option 2.

The MVP rocks, and with a mpt2 it's awesome! 

Think about the future... if ever you want to get an RDA or RBA, you will want extra power


----------



## Die Kriek

What I like about option 1:
More juice. 10ml may not be a lot more, but it is more
2 batteries. Even though the MVP might last longer than both Twists, having a second seems like a good idea, just in case
Carry case. Everything I need in a neat little box, I like that, don't have one with Option 2 because I don't know if the MVP will fit

What I like about option 2:
MVP. 'nuff said, but no really, from what I can see, the MVP is the best there is if you don't want loose batteries
3 tanks. Even if I don't like the iClear, knowing it's there, just in case (I'm big on 'just in case' as you can probably tell)

I will also have a juice fund held back in case I run out during the month, but I have no idea how much I need to hold back, that is my big worry at the moment


----------



## Silver

Your original post only mentioned 1 battery for option 1


----------



## Silver

Oh sorry, me bad. I saw the starter kit and thought what was below it was what was in it

Ya, 2 batteries is a more sustainable solution in my opinion


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> Oh sorry, me bad. I saw the starter kit and thought what was below it was what was in it
> 
> Ya, 2 batteries is a more sustainable solution in my opinion


A silver this early in the morning is not good for the systems


----------



## Andre

Both options are good. The MVP option does leave you without a backup in case something goes wrong. I do disagree with @ShaneW in that the maximum of 11 W on the MVP will probably not be good enough in the long run for an RBA. So, you should see this a a pro starter kit, not necessarily a start off point for RBA as well. 
My biggest concern is you juice strength. Read this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-to-expect-on-you-vaping-journey.813/. If that is not strong enough for you, you will not convert to vaping successfully. I would much rather order from Vapour Mountain at 18 mg with some smaller bottles of 0 mg of the same flavours. Then, if too strong you can dilute with the 0 mg. Also the Vapeking juices are not yet tried and tested, so you will be experimenting and if it is not to your liking it could impact negatively.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Excellently worded and well put @Matthee 
I agree with your advice 

@Die Kriek , this is good advice!


----------



## Die Kriek

The great negative of living in the boendoes. No way I can test anything out beforehand so this might turn into a costly trail and error run, but I will take a look at VM's juice selection, think there may also be a bit more variety. Thanks for all the advice so far guys! And that link was a great read, thanks @Matthee


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> The great negative of living in the boendoes. No way I can test anything out beforehand so this might turn into a costly trail and error run, but I will take a look at VM's juice selection, think there may also be a bit more variety. Thanks for all the advice so far guys! And that link was a great read, thanks @Matthee


Think Tzaneen is out in the bundus, try Koringberg! Fortunately we have courier services and speed services and learn to be a bit patient.


----------



## ShaneW

Matthee said:


> Both options are good. The MVP option does leave you without a backup in case something goes wrong. I do disagree with @ShaneW in that the maximum of 11 W on the MVP will probably not be good enough in the long run for an RBA. So, you should see this a a pro starter kit, not necessarily a start off point for RBA as well.
> My biggest concern is you juice strength. Read this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-to-expect-on-you-vaping-journey.813/. If that is not strong enough for you, you will not convert to vaping successfully. I would much rather order from Vapour Mountain at 18 mg with some smaller bottles of 0 mg of the same flavours. Then, if too strong you can dilute with the 0 mg. Also the Vapeking juices are not yet tried and tested, so you will be experimenting and if it is not to your liking it could impact negatively.


 
Agreed 100%

That said i do push my ERA mini RDA on 11W on the MVP which gives a good vape. Yes its not very high power and not getting the most out of the RDA but it works for me.... for now  got a decent RDA on the way and then the MVP will more than likely not cut it. Gonna have to wrestle the SVD away from the wife.


As @Matthee said... at least with option 1, you have a backup in case you have hassles.


----------



## Andre

ShaneW said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> That said i do push my ERA mini RDA on 11W on the MVP which gives a good vape. Yes its not very high power and not getting the most out of the RDA but it works for me.... for now  got a decent RDA on the way and then the MVP will more than likely not cut it. Gonna have to wrestle the SVD away from the wife.
> 
> 
> As @Matthee said... at least with option 2, you have a backup in case you have hassles.


Or you could get a mech mod? You probably meant option 1? Many have complained that the ERA is very small to build - how do you find it?


----------



## Rex_Bael

I strongly agree with @Matthee and @ShaneW regarding the MVP. I am very happy with it, but also starting to feel the lack of power while moving towards rebuildables. It is still an excellent mod and supremely convenient since it's an all in one, but it should not be considered as a way to get into rebuildables. I would call it a high-end starter. Also take into consideration what you want. No matter how much I tried to convince my sister that she should get an android phone, she would not have been happy with it because she *wanted* an iPhone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

What I *want* is simple, a good, reliable vape. Not sure I want to get into RBAs, mechs and the like just yet, so I'm sure either option will work for me, and I know I want an MVP at some stage, whether I start with it, or upgrade to it later doesn't really bother me too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Matthee said:


> Or you could get a mech mod? You probably meant option 1? Many have complained that the ERA is very small to build - how do you find it?


 
Yip, meant option 1, have edited the post... thanks

I'm enjoying the ERA, yes it is small but im used to repairing circuit boards which can be very fiddly. I can see how others could battle though, not much space to work.

But as a starter RDA its worked well for me. If you are wanting something cheap to see if coil building is for you and you have a steady hand... I would surely recommend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It really boils down to how you feel... either option is perfect and I have both and still use both. But the most important issue is exactly what @Matthee was saying about Vapour Mountain Juices. It is indisputable that he produces the best juices in SA! I was about to say the whole world because all the imported ones I have tried haven't come close... but I'm not experienced enough to make that call.


----------



## Gizmo

I would go the MVP route if I was you


----------



## Die Kriek

Gizmo said:


> I would go the MVP route if I was you


First one to come straight out with a favourite, any particular reason why?


----------



## vaalboy

If I had these two choices, I would go for option 1.

My reasons as follows:
One battery can be used while the other charges, even if I am out and about.
The twist is smaller and less conspicuous than the MVP
If one breaks or gets lost, the other is a back up

Even after months of vaping, I recon that if I find myself without something to vape for whatever reason, the chances are I will resort to stinkies to get me through that period. Its a scary realization but I know myself well and hence I am quite OCD about having plenty batteries, juice, coils etc. in close proximity wherever I go.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Die Kriek

Looks like I'll have to start thinking of a backup plan. Shopping cart is loaded up, but now there's a slight problem with my salary, and it looks like the Vape King Pro sets and MVPs are selling fast!! Trying to get it sorted soonest though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Not good news. Tell us what was your ultimate decision - what is in your shopping cart?


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> Not good news. Tell us what was your ultimate decision - what is in your shopping cart?


 Option 1, Pro kit, extra 1300mAh bat, extra mpt2, mpt coils, and i think there's some juice in, can't remember what flavors.


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> Option 1, Pro kit, extra 1300mAh bat, extra mpt2, mpt coils, and i think there's some juice in, can't remember what flavors.


Well thought out kit. Keep us updated, horrible to wait once one's mind is made up.


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> horrible to wait once one's mind is made up.


 Especially when you get to watch the kit you want's stock total head towards single digits.


----------



## Andre

I can order for you so long if you want and then you can make good when you are sorted?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> I can order for you so long if you want and then you can make good when you are sorted?


I'll just see where things stand tomorrow morning, will let you know. Thanks a lot for the offer.


----------



## Andre

Okie dokie.


----------



## Die Kriek

Gear finally arrived, and I can't wait to get started!!! A few questions before I jump in head first. 

1. How exactly do I clean the mPT2 for first use?
2. There are 2 little white o-rings in the battery's packet, what are these for?
3. How do I know when my battery is fully charged? I suspect it isn't charged out of the box, so I hooked it up, green light on the charger is on, the button flashed 3 times and now nothing

(Moved this from the Vape Mail thread, don't want to hijack)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Die Kriek said:


> Gear finally arrived, and I can't wait to get started!!! A few questions before I jump in head first.
> 
> 1. How exactly do I clean the mPT2 for first use?
> 2. There are 2 little white o-rings in the battery's packet, what are these for?
> 3. How do I know when my battery is fully charged? I suspect it isn't charged out of the box, so I hooked it up, green light on the charger is on, the button flashed 3 times and now nothing
> 
> (Moved this from the Vape Mail thread, don't want to hijack)



Howdy  

1. Just clean with boiling water or Vodka, just soak the little bits and pieces for a bit and then swish it around.
2. They are spare O-Rings for the Mini PT 
3. It does come charged - push the button 5 times fast to switch on  It will flash at you and you're good to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Thank you @Stroodlepuff will go swish them quickly


----------



## Stroodlepuff

always a pleasure


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> Thank you @Stroodlepuff will go swish them quickly


Don't let the little bits wash away in the drain!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Don't let the little bits wash away in the drain!



Agreed, I normally do it in a bowl


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> Don't let the little bits wash away in the drain!


Had it all in a bowl, and any little bits that came loose I kept aside and just dipped quickly. Now just waiting for everything to dry, and I'll be taking my first vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

First tank cleaned and dried, loaded with VK4 (just grabbed the closest bottle). Time to take my first vape.
2.5ohm coil, but I think I'll start at 3.3 anyway. Nothing on the first puff, bit scratchy on the second. Third puffs a charm, tastes good! Let's try the other extreme, 4.8 volts. Huge clouds, very prominent caramel taste, and now I know what you mean by throat hit. A bit too much for me, going down to 3.8. Vanilla! And no throat hit at all. Lets try 4.3. There's the sweetspot, can taste everything, getting just the right throat hit, and the clouds are big enough for me. More to come, time to enjoy some cricket and a vape

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> First tank cleaned and dried, loaded with VK4 (just grabbed the closest bottle). Time to take my first vape.
> 2.5ohm coil, but I think I'll start at 3.3 anyway. Nothing on the first puff, bit scratchy on the second. Third puffs a charm, tastes good! Let's try the other extreme, 4.8 volts. Huge clouds, very prominent caramel taste, and now I know what you mean by throat hit. A bit too much for me, going down to 3.8. Vanilla! And no throat hit at all. Lets try 4.3. There's the sweetspot, can taste everything, getting just the right throat hit, and the clouds are big enough for me. More to come, time to enjoy some cricket and a vape


Awesome description of a very first vape. Now you can really enjoy the cricket. Very prudent of you to get a VV to start with - makes a huge difference. Watch out for the nic buzz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

general rule is to add 2 to the first digit of your coils ohm to get a sweet spot , so if you have a 2.5ohm coil set your battery to 4.5v

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> Awesome description of a very first vape. Now you can really enjoy the cricket. Very prudent of you to get a VV to start with - makes a huge difference. Watch out for the nic buzz.


 That the part where my temples start feeling heavy and my head starts to spin?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> general rule is to add 2 to the first digit of your coils ohm to get a sweet spot , so if you have a 2.5ohm coil set your battery to 4.5v


Interesting, but does not work for me on the 1.5 ohms of the mPT3 - I go at around 4.3 V.


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> That the part where my temples start feeling heavy and my head starts to spin?


Yip, and when you have to go and lie down from all that, you have done a Silver.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

im using the 1.8 ohm coils n its perfect at 3.8 - 4v . anything over 4.2 tastes burnt


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> Yip, and when you have to go and lie down from all that, you have done a Silver.


 Ok so not a Silver yet but I think I'll put my toy down for a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Methinks there are a lot more factors to consider including individual preference. So if we were to create a rule of thumb the formula would look something like this.


​Edit: Changed picture to an actual formula lol!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Die Kriek said:


> That the part where my temples start feeling heavy and my head starts to spin?



thats called a SILVER lol


----------



## Riaz

shabbar said:


> im using the 1.8 ohm coils n its perfect at 3.8 - 4v . anything over 4.2 tastes burnt


burnt taste could be a wicking issue

i run a 1.8ohm coil up to 11W on my svd without getting burnt taste


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riaz said:


> burnt taste could be a wicking issue
> 
> i run a 1.8ohm coil up to 11W on my svd without getting burnt taste


1.8 ohms @ 11w is about 3.8v

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek

Just had a huge scare. Loaded some 18mg VM Vanilla Custard in the second tank. And had a vape. Hit like a freight train. Tried a few more puffs thinking it's just not wicked properly yet but it keeps hitting. Thinking I've burnt my coil I start unscrewing the tank, only then remember I had the battery at 4.5 for the VK4. Dial down to 3.8, much better!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Ok no, burnt taste is still there. Looks like I killed my first coil


----------



## johan

Die Kriek said:


> Ok no, burnt taste is still there. Looks like I killed my first coil



I think your new name should be "Die Coil"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

johan said:


> I think your new name should be "Die Coil"


 Lol, the 'die' in my nick is the Afrikaans die


----------



## johan

Die Kriek said:


> Lol, the 'die' in my nick is the Afrikaans die



Ek weet, trek net jou been Kriek


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> Ok no, burnt taste is still there. Looks like I killed my first coil


Now, you will have to learn from members like @Silver and @BhavZ how to cheaply re-coil that yourself for a vape better than the commercial coil. You can try @Google as well for some videos.


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> 1.8 ohms @ 11w is about 3.8v
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



My calculations suggest about *4.5 volts* Gazza

Is your ohms law formula on a nic buzz?


----------



## Silver

Die Kriek said:


> Ok no, burnt taste is still there. Looks like I killed my first coil



If you change your coil @Die Kriek - keep the suspected burnt out one. You can use it at some point later on to recoil it. But I suggest you get familiar with the standard stock coils first.

I have sometimes also noticed that a coil takes a while to get into the swing of things. I have also noticed that some coils are not good at all - i.e dud coils. I suspect that some of the coils are not made very well inside.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Changed the coil and I let the tank stand upright for 10 minutes before even screwing it onto the battery. At 3.3 volts, and something still doesn't seem right. The vapor doesn't really _taste_ burnt, it _feels_ burnt. Feels very scratchy and hits my throat hard. This is 2 coils in a row, and I'm pretty sure this coil wasn't dry


----------



## Silver

What juice are you using again?


----------



## Rex_Bael

It is just possible that the 18mg is too strong for you @Die Kriek, my wife had a similar issue. We switched to 12mg and she has had no problems since. If you have other 18mg juices as well, maybe try them and see if you experience the same.


----------



## Die Kriek

VM Vanilla Custard 18mg. Had VK4 12mg in before that


----------



## Die Kriek

Rex_Bael said:


> It is just possible that the 18mg is too strong for you @Die Kriek, my wife had a similar issue. We switched to 12mg and she has had no problems since. If you have other 18mg juices as well, maybe try them and see if you experience the same.


Can going from 12mg to 18mg make that much of a difference?


----------



## Rex_Bael

You'd be surprised. I had some 18mg VM Choc Mint left and filled a tank after about 2 weeks of using 12mg. Felt like I had been gargling glass by the end of the day.


----------



## Silver

I'm not too concerned about you experiencing more throat hit with the 18mg than the 12mg. That is normal.
But what worries me is that you say the vapour feels burnt. Shouldnt feel like that.
How is it behaving now?

Try on a very low voltage setting - does it even crackle? Does the vapour feel burnt?


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> I'm not too concerned about you experiencing more throat hit with the 18mg than the 12mg. That is normal.
> But what worries me is that you say the vapour feels burnt. Shouldnt feel like that.
> How is it behaving now?
> 
> Try on a very low voltage setting - does it even crackle? Does the vapour feel burnt?


Have it on 3.3, lowest the battery can go. The flavour is there, but very little of it, it crackles well, but I still get a scratchy feeling in my mouth, like I'm inhaling dust. It's more prominent in my throat, but some in my mouth as well.


----------



## Silver

Is this with the VM Vanilla Custard?


----------



## Die Kriek

In the intrest of getting as much data as possible I asked Oom Google how to open a mPT2 coil. Took off the rubber cap and the top pin thingy, took out the 2 flavour wicks, they look fine, clear white color. The coil wick has a very faint brown color where the coil sits over it, but very very faint, lighter than the juice even


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> Is this with the VM Vanilla Custard?


Yessir


----------



## Silver

Really not sure how to explain the scratchy sensation you are experiencing
Perhaps try to put it all together and make sure the coil is screwed in properly.

Try again

If its still scratchy, I would suggest trying a different coil altogether if you have one.
- if that doesnt work, try a different juice altogether, if you have
- if that doesnt work, then I am a bit stumped without seeing it in the flesh.

Maybe @BhavZ can assist here as well.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> My calculations suggest about *4.5 volts* Gazza
> 
> Is your ohms law formula on a nic buzz?


Maybe I should stop doing calculations between calls and posting here during the day, starting to get them wrong often because i'm in a rush. Thanks for the Correction @Silver.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> Really not sure how to explain the scratchy sensation you are experiencing
> Perhaps try to put it all together and make sure the coil is screwed in properly.
> 
> Try again
> 
> If its still scratchy, I would suggest trying a different coil altogether if you have one.
> - if that doesnt work, try a different juice altogether, if you have
> - if that doesnt work, then I am a bit stumped without seeing it in the flesh.
> 
> Maybe @BhavZ can assist here as well.


Had the same problem with 2 different coils, my VK4 is fine, going to try another VM juice (all 18mg) to see if it is just maybe the higher nic


----------



## Die Kriek

Ok so I put some VM4 in my other tank, also 18mg (by the way, tastes divine!) Also getting that scratchy feeling, but not as hard, so I upped the volts to 4.3 to test, now I get the same scratchy feeling on the inhale, but nothing on exhale, the Vanilla has a hit on the exhale as well.


----------



## Andre

Seems to me it just might be the higher nicotine. Way to test this is to try another one of the 12 mg juices. Do not throw the 18 mg juices away. Your body is still adjusting. If, in the end, you stick with 12 mg you can always dilute the 18 mg with PG or with 6 mg of the same juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

I didn't particularly enjoy the vanilla custard either, thought it was a bit harsh too.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek

Ok, 3 different coils tried, it's definitely the juice. @devdev, what is the 'dischem blend' you use in your juice? think this one needs some


----------



## devdev

Die Kriek said:


> Ok, 3 different coils tried, it's definitely the juice. @devdev, what is the 'dischem blend' you use in your juice? think this one needs some



Its a blend of 60 VG/30 PG/10 H2O 

Get Propylene Glycol, Vegetable Glycerin and distilled water and you are all set. I dilute juices at 50/50 or 60 juice / 40 blend.

I have got myself moving towards 4.5mg nic now, but I still have a ton of 12mg stock, which I vape in region of 6 to 9mg

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ

I have noticed that certain flavours can scratch the throat, especially when starting out on vaping. Remember your mouth and throat is still adjusting to the new environment and smoking does numb the senses so as your taste buds, palate and villi in the throat reawaken certain juices may scratch the throat. As @Matthee said, dont throw any of the juices away just yet, you can always dilute them down with PG, VG or a low nic strength of the same juice.

Also VM makes their juices fresh, how long have you had the juice for? It may need a bit of steeping time. I would suggest letting the custard steep for about 48hrs. The method I use is to firstly store the juice in a dark cool cupboard, with everything sealed, give it a good shake so that you see bubbles in the bottle twice a day. After 48hrs give it a bit of a test, if the scratchiness is still there let it steep for another 4-5days with the method described above, then give it another go. 

If you find that the scratchiness is still there (feels like you are inhaling razor blades) then it is most likely the high nic level which your body is not used, else if the scratchiness has diminished or even completely gone then it means that some of the flavour needed to blend a bit more with the base (which is perfectly normal).

What I have noticed is that if you really wanna go high nic, but you are getting the scratchiness, slow drags into the mouth, then a slow inhale into the lungs tends to do the trick, only thing is that with this method a silver can sneak up on you so be aware of that.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Die Kriek

I will be using this thread from now on to share my vaping experience, changed the title to reflect that.

So day 2 into my vaping journey. I had my very first puff at around 4:30pm yesterday, and I am very proud to say I have not touched a stinky since.

On today's menu, Vape Elixir Original in tank 1, and VM Strawberry in tank 2. This is the 3rd VM juice I have tried, also at 18mg, and it's also giving me the same 'scratchy' feeling, but just like with the VM4, it's vapeable below 4Volts, and a really nice sweet vape at that.

The VE Original is also nice, a bit sweeter than what I expected from a tobacco, but I like it. Won't call it ADV potential just yet, as I know my tastebuds are going to still take some time to wake up, but I do think it has re-order potential

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Enjoyable to follow your journey, thanks for sharing. And well done on the stinky front. Yip, seems to me 18 mg might be too high for you. Does the 12 mg give you satisfaction in the sense you do not long too much for a stinky? If so, that would be a good start for you imo.


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> Enjoyable to follow your journey, thanks for sharing. And well done on the stinky front. Yip, seems to me 18 mg might be too high for you. Does the 12 mg give you satisfaction in the sense you do not long too much for a stinky? If so, that would be a good start for you imo.


Mainly on the 12mg VE Original so far this morning, only once did I feel I needed something more, switched to 18mg Strawberry and the need was gone after a few puffs. So I do think 18mg might be a bit strong for me, but it's nice to know it's there as an emergency counter-stinky measure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great that you are "taking us on your journey" @Die Kriek 

I think having both the 12mg and 18mg loaded is a great idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> Great that you are "taking us on your journey" @Die Kriek
> 
> I think having both the 12mg and 18mg loaded is a great idea.


 I have been massively inspired by the other newbies who have started their own journeys since I joined the forum, I want to be that inspiration to someone else just like @andro, @Metal Liz and others have been to me. Hoping that sharing my experience can do that

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 2 - Update 2. Finished the Strawberry tank this early this afternoon, filled up with VK Amarula, man that stuff is good! I'd almost go so far as to say it's been my favorite to date! Both tanks are now nearing emptyness, still deciding what to put in them this time round. Thinking some TopQ Coffee in one and VE Plasma juice in the other. Oh, and still stinky free

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Just past 8pm, and my Black Arrow just died. A day and a bit of vaping on the store charge, very pleased with that. Time to break in the Silver Bullet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Thanks for sharing your journey!

I also found the 18mg a bit harsh in the beginning but after vaping for a few days on 12mg, I was still craving and vaping like a maniac. I then switched to 24mg for a few days which took a bit of getting used to but it killed the cravings completely. I will admit that I walked around for 2 days on a permanent nic buzz.

I then moved to 18mg and am now on 12mg... 3 months later. Tried a 24mg again the other day and almost coughed up a lung.

Everybodies reaction is different and every juice is different. 

Well done so far and congrats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Thanks @ShaneW, where did you get the 24mg juice? So far 12mg has done the job, but just in case. 

I'm down to the last few drops on my 4th tank of the day (Strawberry was only half a tank though), this TopQ Coffee is really delish! Another one on the favorites list


----------



## Rex_Bael

If you enjoy the TopQ Coffee, definitely give VM's Dean from their Legends range a try. It has a beautiful strong coffee flavour with an almost burnt caramel finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW

I ordered it off bidorbuy. 
Got hangsen RY4 and vanilla. Very nice flavours but 24mg it's hectic. I still use them to mix with other juices and dilute down.


----------



## Die Kriek

Rex_Bael said:


> If you enjoy the TopQ Coffee, definitely give VM's Dean from their Legends range a try. It has a beautiful strong coffee flavour with an almost burnt caramel finish.


 
All the Legends are on the need to try list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 3. Not a stinky in sight. I've kept my packet of stinkies and ashtray around 'just in case', but this morning I woke up and the smell of it made me want to puke! First time in years I actually smelled my ashtray and it has always been right next to my bed.

So cleanup mission today. Took the ashtray and leftover stinkies out, but the smell is still there, will have to do some spring cleaning later.

Along with the smell I noticed something else this morning, I could taste the fruit in VE Plasma Juice. It's not as prominent as I suspect it should be yet, but it's there! Yesterday all I tasted was sweet, now I can definitely make out watermelon on the inhale, grape on the exhale! Trying the coffee again . . .

Nothing on the inhale, there's some menthol taste left over from the PJ that seems to be killing it, but on the exhale, WOW! Now that's coffee! It's almost too strong a flavor now, but I just can't stop vaping! I didn't think my taste and smell would be back this fast, it's AMAZING!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Great diary to follow, thanks again. No doubt your taste buds will have a few surprises for you in the days and weeks to follow. Wait until you start tasting food properly again - awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @Die Kriek 
You are doing brilliantly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Awesome progress @Die Kriek - I like your diary style and it would surely be an awesome inspiration to people that's still contemplating to give up on stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks for sharing your awesome journey with all of us  congrats on being stinkie free now! It's an amazing feeling hey 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks for sharing your awesome journey with all of us  congrats on being stinkie free now! It's an amazing feeling hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 Very! Did quit cold turkey once a few years ago, that was horrible, now with my vape sticks it's an absolute breeze, and it's helluva lot of fun too

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Die Kriek

Just my luck. Get into bed all nice and warm, grab my Black Arrow, tank is empty. That's not so bad right, Tank 2 is still half full. Switch tanks, few puffs later suddenly I'm vaping chargrilled berry.

A few primer puffs, no change. Turn down the volts, still no change. So this must be what a burnt coil tastes like.

Hurray for me, now I have to get up. Might as well fill up tank 1 while I'm at it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 4. Today is Amaretto and VK4 day, yesterday was VK Mixed Berry and VM4. I still can't decide which of the two RY4 clones I like best, they each have something that just makes me want to keep puffing, but the taste between the two is day and night difference. Guess I'll be ordering both again

The Berries was a nice one, not quite the full on berry flavor I was looking for, although that may just be me still adjusting, so not writing anything off yet. I think it can do really well with a bit of Menthol added in. Will try that when I'm done testing all the flavors by themselves. Speaking of mixing, I have quite a few ideas swimming around in my noggin. Strawberry/Tobacco, Berry/Ice are the only ones I can mix with the juices I have on hand, but I'm already thinking up concoctions with juices I haven't even tasted yet!

As for the VM4, it seems my problem with 18mg was just an adjustment issue, as I downed a tank of it running between 4 and 4.5 Volts. First refill of the day will be Peach2 Rooibos, second one will be Menthol Ice, the only flavors I have not tried yet, been leaning more towards the VK and VE juices after the Custard Episode of Day 1 , but the success of VM4 yesterday has made me a bit braver. Still a bit scared of the Vanilla Custard, but I may just try it again soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 5. Wow, 5 days  ! It's been an absolute blast! And there's so much more to come!

So I have now tried every flavor in my arsenal at least once, filled up wit VM Menthol Ice and Peach2 Rooibos yesterday, been sucking on them since. The Peach2 Rooibos is excellent, a nice 'sit down and relax' vape, although the 18mg did kick my behind on the first puff, my own fault, forgot the voltage at 4.5. Perfect at 4Volts

The Menthol Ice is also very nice, but I don't think I'll be filling another tank of it just yet. I can see why there's 'Ice' in the name! @Rob Fisher, I tip my hat to you sir, this is a serious juice you've chosen for an ADV.

Today I'm going to fill up with some VE Original in Tank 1 and going to try the VM Vanilla Custard again. If that's a no-go, tank 2 will get some Amarula loving

I also just want to again thank everyone who has helped me through my research period and into my first few days of vaping. I still can't believe how easy it has been to quit the stinkies. I feel great, I'm coughing less, can taste/smell better already, I wake up and I can breathe!! I am eternally grateful to you all, don't think I could have done it without the amazing support! Special thank you to @Matthee, you, sir, ROCK  !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Die Kriek 
You are doing such a great thing
Once again, so lekker that you are sharing your experiences. 
Enjoy the journey

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Great to read your progress @Die Kriek - wish this inspiring read was available when I tried to quit the stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Congrats @Die Kriek, you'll find yourself starting to forget how many days it's been soon. Had to go and search through some older posts to figure out when I had my last analogue the other day. 

I am finding VM Menthol Ice to be very useful as a way to freshen up the taste of some juices. A drop or two can do wonders for a juice that was okay to begin with. VM Pineapple did not work for me at all, but VM Pineapple with 2-3 drops of Menthol Ice per ml is excellent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rex_Bael said:


> Congrats @Die Kriek, you'll find yourself starting to forget how many days it's been soon. Had to go and search through some older posts to figure out when I had my last analogue the other day.
> 
> I am finding VM Menthol Ice to be very useful as a way to freshen up the taste of some juices. A drop or two can do wonders for a juice that was okay to begin with. VM Pineapple did not work for me at all, but VM Pineapple with 2-3 drops of Menthol Ice per ml is excellent.


A good way to keep track is using a banner, like many of us have - see below my message. Just click on it to make your own. 
Agree on the menthol addition. I use Vapour Mountain's Menthol *Concentrate*, adding anything from half a drop to a drop per ml of juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Matthee said:


> A good way to keep track is using a banner, like many of us have - see below my message. Just click on it to make your own.


I actually quite like not knowing. Whenever I went cold turkey, I could probably tell you down to the minute when last I had an analogue. With vaping I cannot remember, because it doesn't carry weight any more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rex_Bael said:


> I actually quite like not knowing. Whenever I went cold turkey, I could probably tell you down to the minute when last I had an analogue. With vaping I cannot remember, because it doesn't carry weight any more.


Whatever works best for you is great for me. I must know for myself and give myself a tap on the shoulder every day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> I must know for myself and give myself a tap on the shoulder every day.


Wow, that's 284 taps, shoulder must be starting to hurt by now! But I fully agree, counting the days is a fun little reminder.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex

This daily diary @Die Kriek is such a good thing, I do enjoy following your progress. 

Keep up the great stuff.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Whatever works best for you is great for me. I must know for myself and give myself a tap on the shoulder every day.



*1 year* stinkie-free in your sights @Matthee !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 6. First day at work since I became a vaper. One co-worker has already remarked it wont be too long till I'm back on the stinkies. Ga! Will need to speak to the boss about vaping in the workshop, got so used to just picking up my vape at random times and just taking a puff or 2

As for juice selection, after finishing the Peach2 yesterday, I decided to just load a few drops of Vanilla Custard in to test, took 3 puffs, topped up the tank and didn't even touch my other tank until I had downed the last drop! Seems my throat was just not used to 18mg yet on day 1. Well, it's used to it now, and Vanilla Custard has just leapfrogged every single juice in my arsenal to become my new favourite! 

When I eventually finished the VC, I loaded up some VE Original. My tastebuds are definitely doing something, because it's a completely new juice to me now. First time I loaded it it was very sweet, yesterday it was way different, not as sweet, heavier taste, could definitely tell it was tobacco!

Loaded today is VK4 in tank 1, VKB Mixed Berries with a hint of VM Menthol Ice in tank 2, with TopQ coffee in the pouch as backup

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Good going Kriek, just love to follow your vaping journey here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> Day 6. First day at work since I became a vaper. One co-worker has already remarked it wont be too long till I'm back on the stinkies. Ga! Will need to speak to the boss about vaping in the workshop, got so used to just picking up my vape at random times and just taking a puff or 2
> 
> As for juice selection, after finishing the Peach2 yesterday, I decided to just load a few drops of Vanilla Custard in to test, took 3 puffs, topped up the tank and didn't even touch my other tank until I had downed the last drop! Seems my throat was just not used to 18mg yet on day 1. Well, it's used to it now, and Vanilla Custard has just leapfrogged every single juice in my arsenal to become my new favourite!
> 
> When I eventually finished the VC, I loaded up some VE Original. My tastebuds are definitely doing something, because it's a completely new juice to me now. First time I loaded it it was very sweet, yesterday it was way different, not as sweet, heavier taste, could definitely tell it was tobacco!
> 
> Loaded today is VK4 in tank 1, VKB Mixed Berries with a hint of VM Menthol Ice in tank 2, with TopQ coffee in the pouch as backup


You are on your way, bro. Take a bet with that co-worker!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> You are on your way, bro. Take a bet with that co-worker!


Might just do that! Anything to help my MVP fund

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Well done @Die Kriek, i seriously hate the neigh sayers... how can your co-worker say something like that! after this weekend with my dad, i nearly gave up on getting him back on his twisp, but by the time i left on Sunday he had left his stinkies up in the room in the cupboard and he was back on his vaping journey, with my mom converted too! she's sending her courier down to me to come pick up my other twisp for her  If we want to get away from the stinkies, WE CAN!!! no matter what who says!!! Rock on dude!!! You are doing great!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Lesson time. Bring spare coils to work! One tank is now sitting happy in the pouch, unusable thanks to a burnt coil


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha shame dude, well hopefully you still have another tank with you?


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha shame dude, well hopefully you still have another tank with you?


Yup, was just not planning on Mixed Berry all day. I miss my VK4 already


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha awh shame dude! that's horrible... maybe try mixing some of your vk4 into your mixed berry directly out of the tank  that way you don't have to vape mixed berry alone the whole day


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha awh shame dude! that's horrible... maybe try mixing some of your vk4 into your mixed berry directly out of the tank  that way you don't have to vape mixed berry alone the whole day


Interesting. Never considered that mix. Will try it and report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Been vaping on the VK4/Berry mix as suggested by @Metal Liz. About 30/40% berries to 60/70% VK4. Very strange but pleasant taste. I can't quite make out all the components though, but the clouds are HUGE. That is kinda odd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha i'm glad it's working for you!  i've never tried the VK4 so i just thought maybe you'd like it if you mix it... i like mixing the different flavours hahaha


----------



## ShaneW

Congrats @Die Kriek you are kicking some serious stinky ass  have no doubt that you will a permanent vaper and be healthier for it. Another stinker bites the dust.... yeeehaw.lol

Keep us in the loop, we all are very proud when a friend is successfully converted.

Glad you are now able to tolerate the 18mg, at least it's not a waste.

Your taste buds are still gonna change quite a bit over the next few months luckily you seem to have a decent juice selection to support this.... best of luck and keep it up


----------



## Die Kriek

Thanks @ShaneW, and so far I have not found a juice I don't like (yet). They aren't all perfect, but none are unvapeable. And like with the VE Original, a lot of the flavours are like a whole new experience second time around, which makes this even more fun!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 7! Gotta love my tastebuds, damn tricksters!! Yesterday's coil fiasco turned out to not be a burnt coil at all, but my tastebuds deciding to let me taste some more of the finer points of a tobacco flavour. I have since had VK4 and VE Original on 2 other coils, one of them brand new, and I get that same taste, what I thought was a burnt coil taste. To be absolutely sure I ran some TopQ Coffee on the coil I thought was burnt, and nothing but coffee comes through (which I'm starting to dislike ). Live and learn I guess

On today's menu, @Metal Liz's suggested VK4/Mixed Berry blend. Which I'm now calling the Lizzy Mix. It's really starting to grow on me, and the best of all is I can change flavours by just changing the voltage. 3.8 and below I get berries with a light vanilla aftertaste, above 4.3 the tobacco and caramel rule. I just need to watch I don't wear out the volts dial .

In the other tank there is still some Coffee left, but I'm thinking of just flushing it and topping up with some VM Peach2Rooibos. I don't know why, coffee was one of my favourites when I tried it the first time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Awesome journey - your taste buds are making a comeback. Time to start thinking of your next juice order!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> Awesome journey - your taste buds are making a comeback. Time to start thinking of your next juice order!


Already have a list .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Congrats on reaching the 1 week mark @Die Kriek  ??

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

All the best @Die Kriek 
Well done on keeping it up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

I'm missing your daily progress diary read already @Die Kriek

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

johan said:


> I'm missing your daily progress diary read already @Die Kriek


Will be up soon, have some actual work to do first today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 8. Did finish the coffee yesterday, tastes a bit better after a while, but it'll be some time before I use it again. Filled up with Peach2 and vaped that most of the day. Note to self, 18mg juice + 1.8 ohm coil + 4.6 volts is begging for a silver. I really need to remember to check the volts when I change tanks . 

Today is VK Amarula and VE Plasma Juice with VM Strawberry in for first refil. Plasma juice seems a lot lighter than on the first go, and I sometimes struggle to taste anything on it, even the menthol. Upping the volts helps a bit, but anything over 4 volts and I start getting dry hits, so I'll vape it at 3.8 for a bit, up it to 4.3 for 2/3 puffs, then back down to 3.6 for a bit. Not ideal, but it's working so far.

Amarula. I just can't stop loving this juice!! Tasted amazing first time round (was my nr.1 juice for a bit), tastes even better now! Of the fruit flavours I will definitely say nothing else comes close so far, with only VM/K4 and Vanilla Custard beating it out overall. Only problem I have found with the Amarula is that it sometimes 'pops' when I vape it a bit hard (3sec+ pulls) some of these pops have resulted in a tiny drop of very hot juice hitting my tongue (At least it feels like a drop of juice)

I am also 5 hours away from a full week since my last stinky! ??

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Thanks @Die Kriek , now my day feels normal again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW

Try mix VK amarula and VM4... that's what I'm enjoying today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Die Kriek - 
well done and keep going - you are doing a great job testing all those flavours!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

ShaneW said:


> Try mix VK amarula and VM4... that's what I'm enjoying today


Ooh, that sounds like one I will definitely try! After the success of the Lizzy Mix I'm up for anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> Congrats @Die Kriek -
> well done and keep going - you are doing a great job testing all those flavours!


If only testing flavours was a job! This is really great fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 9 - So got home last night and decided it is time for another scrub down. Both tanks disassembled, cleaned in warm water, dried off and coils dry burned. I noticed on both tanks that the glass has a tiny little dip on one end. One tank looks like it was made that way, the other one's is a little bit bigger, and looks like it was chipped. Both tanks are still performing well, and I have had only 1 case of leakage, but that was due to user error, so these dips don't really bother me too much

As for the juice, after cleaning I filled tank 1 with Vanilla Custard and tank 2 with VE Original. Tried Original first, but got a horrible burnt taste, put it aside and vaped VC for about half an hour, tried Original again and did not put it down till the tank was empty, and man did it empty fast! That stuff is go0od!

So this morning I have a practically full tank of Vanilla Custard, and filled up with VK4 in the other, with VM4 tagging along as refil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Which do you prefer of VM4, VK4 and VE Original?


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> Which do you prefer of VM4, VK4 and VE Original?


That is a tough one, love all 3. But gun to my head, VK4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks
Reson i ask is that i dont like VM4, i find it too sweet 
So wondering if i will find the same with VK4


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> Thanks
> Reson i ask is that i dont like VM4, i find it too sweet
> So wondering if i will find the same with VK4


VK4, in my limited experience, has more emphasis on the tobacco, where with VM4 the caramel is the star. It is still sweet, but less so than with VM4

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

If I may offer my experience on VM4, it is a complex juice (more than one flavour) and with that said certain aspects will shine through at different resistances. 

@1.5ohms - the Caramel is very pronounced and is an emensely sweet juice
@1.0ohms - The Caramel is subdued and the balance between Tobacco and Caramel is achieved
@0.8ohms - The Tobacco is very pronounced and can be a bit spicy

All of these tests were done on a mech mod (Nemesis) using an efest 1600mah 30A battery.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

I agree with @BhavZ , IMO any tobacco flavour only shines at 1 Ohm and below. If you prefer the sweetness of caramel then opt for higher than 1 Ohm.


----------



## Silver

Thanks @BhavZ for reminding us all of the multidimensional aspects of juices with the different coil and power set ups. Was that on your IGO-L?

EDIT - I should not say "us all" - since some folk clearly know this very well 
So, @BhavZ, thanks for reminding me -


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 10! Double Digits baby! 

Yesterday was all sweets and tobaccoes, VK4, VM4 and Vanilla Custard, today I'm going fruity??. Tank 1 was filled with VK Amarula, tank 2 standing by to receive some Berry/Ice treatment.

Mission for today, find a way to store all my gear and juice so it doesn't take over my entire desk, been using the box I got with my Amarula and Amaretto from @Spiri, but I want to find something neater, and larger, as half my stuff is lying outside when I'm done digging out a juice/coil. Any ideas?

Also got myself some Syringes and needles, thinking I'm going to start measuring my juice consumption, but since I've already refilled, that gets to wait till tomorrow

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Thanks @BhavZ for reminding us all of the multidimensional aspects of juices with the different coil and power set ups. Was that on your IGO-L?
> 
> EDIT - I should not say "us all" - since some folk clearly know this very well
> So, @BhavZ, thanks for reminding me -



Yip that was tested on both the IGO-L and the Aqua, so on both a single and dual coil setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Just experienced my first taste of Empty Tank, haven't coughed so hard since I tried a lung hit with a stinky (still blame @devdev for that one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Just experienced my first taste of Empty Tank, haven't coughed so hard since I tried a lung hit with a stinky (still blame @devdev for that one



Bwhahaha Been there! Done that! Have a t-shirt or two!


----------



## Die Kriek

And I was enjoying the Berry Ice so much!


----------



## Die Kriek

Naughty me skipped a day (sorry @johan). But back on track

Day 12 it is now. So yesterday was 'Mix Everything With Menthol Ice Day', and being the hectic Sunday that it was, I went through almost 4 tanks, so here are the results:

VK Amaretto: Going plain this is a very nice juice, with a very sweet exhale, adding Menthol increased the flavor on the inhale a little, but almost completely killed the sweet exhale. I do enjoy that sweetness, so won't be mixing this one again
VE Original Tobacco: Very nice for a puff or 2, then the flavor starts to die off. Upping the volts helps the flavor last, but is not a good idea when taking more than 2 puffs at a time. Won't be mixing this one again
VK Amarula: I was a bit tentative to mix my precious Amarula, especially after the results of the previous 2, but in keeping with tradition, dropped in some Ice anyway. Match made in heaven, well almost. The menthol does diminish the sweetness of the Amarula a little, but the added cool menthol taste just goes so well with the taste of Amarula that I didn't even miss it. Will definitely mix again
VE Plasma Juice: So I got lazy and filled up with a pre-iced juice, vaped on it a bit, then added more Ice . No real noticeable change for me flavor wise, but it does leave the throat a bit cooler. I think the Grape and Watermelon hold there flavor best when Iced, which is why they work so well in the Plasma Juice. As for the mix though, almost zero gain so I won't be mixing again

Today is chill day, so loaded VM Vanilla Custard in tank 1, VK4 standing by to go in tank 2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

You were lucky! @Die Kriek that I didn't had enough time yesterday


----------



## Die Kriek

Cleaning time again. My one coil was starting to give a funny taste, so I decided what the hell, lets strip the lot.

First 4 coils opened up, these are the stock 2.5 ohm coils that came with the mPT2's


So that's where the funny taste came from!! The flavor wicks top left came from the little pitch fella' on the left.

Proceed to clean, nr.2 and 4 came out looking spankin' new, 1 is a lost cause, and number 3 on that picture the wire stayed black, wick looks fine, but the wire looks like it's about to crumble even after a few rinse-and-burn runs. 

Ok, 2 out of 4 aint bad, right. So I take apart tank 2 with the 1.8 ohm coil that I've been vaping on all day with no issue, lo and behold


Pitch black! And those flavor wicks are burnt to a crisp. How did I not taste that?!? Anyway, rinse and burn, no change, guess it's going into the rebuild pile
??
My rotten luck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Lucky number 13. Let's hope there's no curveballs today

So after yesterday's cleaning session I filled up with some VK4 and Berry/Ice. Must say the VK4 on a clean coil tasted exceptional!! As for the Berry/Ice, made the mix a bit different this time. I usually fill with Mixed Berry to just under the tank's bottom holder, then top it with Menthol Ice, this time I went for a 50/50 mix. Berry flavour was a bit muted, might be due to my mouth being frozen, so it was more of an Ice/Berry. Think I like mix 1 more

This morning was a bit of a headless chicken run, so I just grabbed what was closest and filled up. VE Original in tank 1, VE Plasma Juice in tank 2 and VM Strawberry for first refil

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Die Kriek

2 questions, ok more like 1 question and 1 question/statement/noob guess.

First one, is it advisable to store used coils, not dead ones for rebuild, good ones. If yes, how do you guys suggest they be stored? I'd guess rinse and keep them in the little rubber things the stock ones came in, but just want to be sure

Second, that burnt feeling in the back of my throat is back, not as bad as day 1's was, but it's spoiling my VM4, I'm pretty sure it's the high nic, since it only seems to happen with my VM 18mg juices, but if anyone has any other theories I'd be happy to hear them. Think I'll only be ordering
12mg juice for the time being


----------



## BhavZ

Die Kriek said:


> 2 questions, ok more like 1 question and 1 question/statement/noob guess.
> 
> First one, is it advisable to store used coils, not dead ones for rebuild, good ones. If yes, how do you guys suggest they be stored? I'd guess rinse and keep them in the little rubber things the stock ones came in, but just want to be sure
> 
> Second, that burnt feeling in the back of my throat is back, not as bad as day 1's was, but it's spoiling my VM4, I'm pretty sure it's the high nic, since it only seems to happen with my VM 18mg juices, but if anyone has any other theories I'd be happy to hear them. Think I'll only be ordering
> 12mg juice for the time being



If storing the coil with a wick, I give it a good was, then let it air dry for about a day, then pop it in a ziplock back into my vape draw.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> 2 questions, ok more like 1 question and 1 question/statement/noob guess.
> 
> First one, is it advisable to store used coils, not dead ones for rebuild, good ones. If yes, how do you guys suggest they be stored? I'd guess rinse and keep them in the little rubber things the stock ones came in, but just want to be sure
> 
> Second, that burnt feeling in the back of my throat is back, not as bad as day 1's was, but it's spoiling my VM4, I'm pretty sure it's the high nic, since it only seems to happen with my VM 18mg juices, but if anyone has any other theories I'd be happy to hear them. Think I'll only be ordering
> 12mg juice for the time being


Many of us rinse the the unit under hot water, then drop into a closed glass container with vodka. Let it soak in the vodka for as long as you want, but a minimum of 24 hours. Take out, rinse under hot water and leave to dry. Then store wherever convenient for you. 
Could be the nic, maybe order the 12 mg, but keep some 18 mg in reserve for party and stress times?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 14! 2 weeks stinky free! And I feel absolutely horrible 

Knew this was coming, read about all the junk I had put in me and how my body was going to start flushing it out, but I did not think it would be this bad! I can't even taste my Amarula juice . VM4 still has a bit of a caramel taste coming through, but the high nic does not do too good with my throat already feeling a little bit like a glass smeltery (or whatever the word is, Google doesn't seem to want to help me today)

So not a lot to say about my juice choices today, but at least I think I know why the VM4 was giving issues again, so I got that going for me


----------



## Metal Liz

Awh dude, sorry that you are feeling crappy... that's really horrible... Hope you will feel better soon and remember... you're body is getting rid of all the crap and after all this you are going to feel FANTASTIC  Don't let it get you down

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@Die Kriek something that helped me quicken the "flushing" out / detoxifying process was to drink a hell of a lot of water plus taking 1000mg of Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) twice a day - regarding taste buds I could not find anything that worked for me, but it only lasted for about 5 to 7 days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Die Kriek said:


> Day 14! 2 weeks stinky free! And I feel absolutely horrible
> 
> Knew this was coming, read about all the junk I had put in me and how my body was going to start flushing it out, but I did not think it would be this bad! I can't even taste my Amarula juice . VM4 still has a bit of a caramel taste coming through, but the high nic does not do too good with my throat already feeling a little bit like a glass smeltery (or whatever the word is, Google doesn't seem to want to help me today)
> 
> So not a lot to say about my juice choices today, but at least I think I know why the VM4 was giving issues again, so I got that going for me


Sorry to hear bud. It sounds more like a flu is arriving though, muted off taste and rough throat normally signals an illness for me then its low nic menthol vape till it passes.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Gazzacpt said:


> Sorry to hear bud. It sounds more like a flu is arriving though, muted off taste and rough throat normally signals an illness for me then its low nic menthol vape till it passes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Might be flu as well, but my flu usually hits like a freight train and is gone in 2 days, no slowly creeping up of the symptoms. 

Will go by the pharmacy today and see if I can get some VG to dilute my Menthol Ice down then, thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 15. I can taste again, somewhat, but that would be about the most positive thing today. 

Seems @Gazzacpt had it spot on, feel like I've been hit by a bus!! Been vaping Menthol Ice since yesterday afternoon, tried some VK4 this morning, the 12mg doesn't burn, but it's not pleasant either, so back to Menthol

So I'll be spending my public holiday in bed, hoping it's over by tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Hope you recoup quickly @Die Kriek - a sick Kriek is not a lekker Kriek

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

All the best, hope you feel better by Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Crappy news man, hope you get over it soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Thanks for all the support guys!

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Shame man get well soon buddy.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Finally got myself to a pharmacy, got some Glycerin B.P. Is that the correct stuff? The only thing they had that said glycerin on the bottle


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> Finally got myself to a pharmacy, got some Glycerin B.P. Is that the correct stuff? The only thing they had that said glycerin on the bottle


And something for the flu? Yes, that is the correct stuff. Do remember that VG tends to mute flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> And something for the flu? Yes, that is the correct stuff. Do remember that VG tends to mute flavour.


Got some flu meds too, and the VG is for my Menthol Ice, flavor is a bit harsh for me anyway

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Get better soon @Die Kriek


----------



## Die Kriek

Thanks @Silver, feeling better already! Will report back in the morning


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 16, and I am happy to report I am feeling heaps better!! Throat still isn't 100%, but I can live with that

So last night I decided to play mad scientist, mixed up some VE Original and VM Strawberry 50/50 in tank 2. Was still a bit harsh on my throat so I let it stand until this morning and continued vaping Menthol Ice. So this morning I try the Strawbacco again (I love making up these names, not original I know, but I like it) tastes great!! Very (VERY) sweet tobacco inhale, and all strawberries on the exhale! Will definitely mix this one again, but might give it some steeping next time. Nom scale - 4 - nomnomnom : very nom 

In tank 2 this morning, I mixed some VM4 and VK Amarula, also 50/50. This one definitely needs time to steep, the flavours have not mixed well, sometimes I get a sweet VM4 taste, sometimes I get an Amarula taste with a faint caramel afterthought. Still nice to vape, but wont mix directly next time. There is also a slight aftertaste of of the Menthol that was left in the tank, but it is very faint, so doesn't bother me too much. Nom scale - 3 - nom : its nom 

For refill, I couldn't decide if I wanted Coffee or Peach2Rooibos, so I brought both. Don't think I'll be mixing them though (might change my mind later )

P.S. I am now solidly GATVOL of straight up Menthol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## crack2483

Glad you feeling better. With your 50/50 mixes well have to call you Dr Jeckle and Mr Hyde lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Nice going there @Die Kriek - that VE Original & VM Strawberry Mix sounds nice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

johan said:


> Nice going there @Die Kriek - that VE Original & VM Strawberry Mix sounds nice.


It is!! VM4/Amarula is feeling lonely, I keep going back to the strawbacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

So glad to hear you are feeling better Kriek  love reading your updates on here! you are seriously rocking and rolling with your creations and give me loads of ideas for what to try next  keep up the good work!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great to hear you are coming up with new interesting concoctions @Die Kriek !
Remind us what tanks are you using, what coils and what voltage/power?


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> Great to hear you are coming up with new interesting concoctions @Die Kriek !
> Remind us what tanks are you using, what coils and what voltage/power?



eGo-C Twist 1300mAh, mPT2, stock 2.5ohm coil at 4-4.5 volts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Fully charged battery, tank topped with VK4, off to watch Prime Circle 

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Yeah nice one dude!!! Enjoy 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Battery still lives, tank survived (only just), feet are killing me, but that was awesome! Got quite a few looks, but no one was brave enough to say anything 

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

How was being around the other smoke?


----------



## MurderDoll

Loving your daily dairy. Its a great daily read for me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

RoSsIkId said:


> How was being around the other smoke?


Horrid!! A group of girls next to us was smoking through half the show, and I almost coughed up a lung when their smoke blew our way. Oh, and why didn't anyone ever tell me how bad a hubbly can stink?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Funny how everyone perceives 2'nd hand smoke differently - at times it really smells nice too me, but the smoker on the other hand stinks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Second hand smoke doesnt bother me ironically enough. Which is a good thing at the same time.
But also makes me worried as I havent had any of the symptons of a person thats quit smoking. 
Every now and then I can smell a person thats smoked, but its not an over powering smell as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

I had the worst coughing fits just before I stopped smoking, so I'm guessing the second hand smoke just triggered that again. Soon as they left I was ok again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Oh shiz! Forgot to put my silver bullet on charge last night, and the black arrow just died ????


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 18! I'm starting to lose count!! I survived the flat battery fiasco crisis yesterday, resisted the stinky temptation, and very nearly set my vape stick on fire when it got off the charger 

Question for @Stroodlepuff, how long can the eGo-C's button be held down before it cuts out? It's starting to cut out on me a lot lately!

As for flavors, been vaping Berry/Ice and VM Vanilla Custard again, not sure what I'm going to fill up wit today. Oh, and I have 2 more burnt coils . So that's 5 in the rebuild box. Kanthal is definitely on the order list! 

Other than that there's not much to say today, except May the Fourth be with you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Im just taking a guess here. But I would say 10 seconds before safety cut off? At least that seems to be pretty kuch the industry standard. 

On a side note:
I found myself a new favourite today. 
Tank of vk4 with a few drops of espresso or coffee. It brigs down the sweetness of the Caramel a bit. 
If you can get hold of it, I'd highly recommend trying its an epic combo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

MurderDoll said:


> Im just taking a guess here. But I would say 10 seconds before safety cut off? At least that seems to be pretty kuch the industry standard.
> 
> On a side note:
> I found myself a new favourite today.
> Tank of vk4 with a few drops of espresso or coffee. It brigs down the sweetness of the Caramel a bit.
> If you can get hold of it, I'd highly recommend trying its an epic combo!


Have half a bottle of TopQ coffee that I don't really intend on using solo again, will give this a try thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

On a side note, down to my last 2 coils!! These 1.8's don't last very long! Kanthal is definitely on the next shopping list. Off to read the suywwacs threads I've been skipping over for so long


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 19. Decided to have a Vape Elixir Sunday, Plasma Juice in tank 1, Original in tank 2. Lasted me most of the day. And then my coils decided to die within hours of each other . Change coils, clean everything and fill up. Menthol Ice mixed 50/50 with pure VG, much more vapeable that way, but a bit thicker, so I do get the occasional dry hit. VK4 in tank 2. VM4 and Peach2 in the bag as refil. One thing I love about these VM bottles, they fit perfectly in my carry case

Close to pay day, time to start fixing up the list

From VM:
Juice!! Lotsa Juice, all 10ml, subject to change based on replies
VK4, Vanilla Custard, Banana Cream, Choc Mint, Vanilla Pear, Litci, Mango, Pineapple​From VapeKing: 
More Juice!!
VK4, Cola, Bubblegum, Gummy Bear, Vanilla Cream
Pink Spot (Maybe, out of stock atm)​From anywhere, price and availability dependant:
Kanthal, Silica Wick, Protank 3 mini, USB Wall Plug Adapter
(Maybes) Lanyard, Battery holder/sucker cups, extra carry case​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RoSsIkId

I can vouch for the vk vanilla cream.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

How does the VM4 compares to VK4 ?


----------



## Die Kriek

johan said:


> How does the VM4 compares to VK4 ?


VM4 is sweeter, VK4 has a stronger tobacco taste. I love both, can't really choose between them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Maybe time for me to try the VK4 then I just love tobacco flavours


----------



## Die Kriek

Just switched between VK4 and VM4, bit of menthol in between to clean the tastebuds. VM4 is definitely a lot sweeter, much stronger caramel flavour. Commenting on TH right now will be a bit unfair, since they are different nic strengths, but my next order will be all 12mg, so I'll do a side-by-side with them as soon as I have it

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 20 . I have not had an analogue in 20 days . And nothing bad has happened!  Having done the cold turkey thing before, I know how much bad can happen, especially in the first 3 weeks, but I feel perfectly fine, nobody has died/tried to kill me yet! 

So after finishing the VM4 yesterday, I filled up with VK4 again , and added a few drops of TopQ Coffee. Coffee absolutely kills the VK4, and I am really not liking coffee anymore! From one of my favorites, I would now call it my absolute least favorite! 

Other tank got some Amaretto loving! Now that is a good tasting juice! Flavour is a bit light today, but still enough to give me the satisfaction I desire! 

Refil backup is VM Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Nice going on 20 days - really enjoy following your dairy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

congrats on your 20 days stinkie free mark kriek!!!  you are doing so well  thanks for sharing your journey with us

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Congrats on 20 days! 

Sorry you ended up wasting a tank on the coffee. Feel bad for recommending it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Good going sir

We about 3 days out when starting our Vape journey. Bought my 1st 0 nic juice from vapeking, will try out the kings cream. The other was choc coconut

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

Well done and keep the updates coming. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Well done @Die Kriek 
You are doing so well and I like all the feedback you give on the juices. Lovely to read and compare with my own views on some of those juices

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

MurderDoll said:


> Congrats on 20 days!
> 
> Sorry you ended up wasting a tank on the coffee. Feel bad for recommending it.


Please don't! If you didn't recommend it I would not have known! I enjoy testing juices and mixes, good or bad. In the end that is the only way to discover the true gems

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Cleaning time again, and taught myself something new. 

Took my coils apart, clean and dry, then dry burn them, and with the second coil I got bored and fired it more and longer than I usually do, it started glowing! Now for me this was way new, I have not dryburned a coil to the point where it glows for fear of burning the wick. When I saw it glow, I figured, well if that burns it it's past saving already, so let's fire it again. Glowed bright red, and when it cooled back down, the coil and wick looked as clean as it came out of the packet, brand spankin' new.

Now I have never done this before so, being the curious mind that I am, I try it with the other coil. Clean as a whistle!! So I run and grab the last 2 coils I replaced, thinking they were gone. Rinse, open up, rinse again, dry off, and fire it up until it glows. Few more times and then rinse again. Silver skoon!! Hot damn, and here I've been thinking I have a bad touch with coils, since other people's last for weeks/months and I've been through 8 in less than a month. I've just been cleaning them wrong.

Ok, looking new is all well and good, but how does it vape? Take the one that was the worst looking before the clean, screw it in, fill up with Plasma Juice and let it sit for about 15 minutes. Screw on the battery, set to 3.5V (find that to be my sweetspot for 1.8 ohm coils). First puff, ok that tastes somewhere between burnt plastic and metal shavings, lets have another pull, you know, for science. Still tastes crap, but there's a watermelon aftertaste, so maybe it was just not wicked through enough. 3 Primer puffs later, I am in vaping heaven!! I don't think it tasted this good when the coil was brand new!

Time to go dig out all my other 'dead' coils, but I won't be able to save them all, some of them I have lost the flavour wicks. 

P.S. how can I clean the flavour wicks without them unraveling on me? I rubbed them between my fingers in the water, and it worked fine 6/8 times, but the other 2 just completely came apart

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Ah Plasma juice is my favourite mouth cleanser, and general refresher on the dripper. I love to have a few hits every now and then. That watermelon and mint I find so ideal.


----------



## Die Kriek

Alex said:


> Ah Plasma juice is my favourite mouth cleanser, and general refresher on the dripper. I love to have a few hits every now and then. That watermelon and mint I find so ideal.


It was the first juice I really tasted, not my favorite juice, but it has a special place for me, and I keep going back to it to test things, or just to remember

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Die Kriek said:


> It was the first juice I really tasted, not my favorite juice, but it has a special place for me, and I keep going back to it to test things, or just to remember



For me it's not a juice for a whole tank, but very nice to have a few drops in the dripping atty.


----------



## Die Kriek

Alex said:


> For me it's not a juice for a whole tank, but very nice to have a few drops in the dripping atty.


Don't have a dripper yet, only 2 mPT2's, but soon . And will definitely be reordering Plasma Juice, so I'll give it a run on the dripper when I get to that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Die Kriek said:


> Don't have a dripper yet, only 2 mPT2's, but soon . And will definitely be reordering Plasma Juice, so I'll give it a run on the dripper when I get to that



you'll love a dripper, I find the Trident with a dual coil .6 or .7ohm build with cotton has a great combo of flavour clouds and TH. Love this dripper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Ok, test 2, Strawbacco (20%VM Strawberry, 80% VE Original) made it a bit stronger on the tobacco this time around, freshly cleaned coil

Also needs a bit of priming, start it at 3.5V, very weak taste, up the volts to 3.8. May just be the clean coil, but this tastes way better than the 50/50 mix I had the other day, might up the strawberry a bit more, 30/35% maybe, but the strawberry taste is there, and it is very nice next to the tobacco!! Let's try some more POWAHH! 4.2 volts, now that's vapor! And flavor is amazing! Will report some more tomorrow, now I need to sleep before I @Silver myself

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Super stuff @Die Kriek
Well done for perfecting the cleaning procedure for your coils. To answer your question on the flavour wick, why dont you just get some silica and replace it with a piece of new silica

On another note, before you retire your pT2Minis I want you to try rebuild the coil with a simple microcoil and use cotton wool as the wick. Its not that difficult. The result is simply astounding. At least give it a try sometime.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

I will most definitely try it @Silver, getting some Kanthal and Silica with my next order. What gauge do you recommend?

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

Silver said:


> Super stuff @Die Kriek
> Well done for perfecting the cleaning procedure for your coils. To answer your question on the flavour wick, why dont you just get some silica and replace it with a piece of new silica
> 
> On another note, before you retire your pT2Minis I want you to try rebuild the coil with a simple microcoil and use cotton wool as the wick. Its not that difficult. The result is simply astounding. At least give it a try sometime.



it's why i have had so much worries with my igo w3. i just couldn't get it to perform as well as my protank coil. finally got it to where it comes close, good enough as there is more flavour from the dripper. oh yeah and the one rebuilt protank coil is roughly 3 months old now and still going strong. thought it died a while ago but after a weeks rest it was back in action.


----------



## Die Kriek

We apologize for the delay, Die Kriek was out voting


??

Now where were we? Oh yes, Day 21! Clean coils are the shiz!! Juices taste better than ever!

Been on Strawbacco most of the morning. After sitting overnight the Strawberry has really come alive, and is now almost too strong again, but still tastes great! Plasma Juice is amazing! But then, it's never been much less. The clean coil does help it shine though

Got a few funny looks in the queue at the voting station, but nobody said anything, and I just vaped away, anyone else vape in line? Or maybe you were braver than me and vaped inside the station?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

Die Kriek said:


> We apologize for the delay, Die Kriek was out voting
> 
> View attachment 4814
> ??
> 
> Now where were we? Oh yes, Day 21! Clean coils are the shiz!! Juices taste better than ever!
> 
> Been on Strawbacco most of the morning. After sitting overnight the Strawberry has really come alive, and is now almost too strong again, but still tastes great! Plasma Juice is amazing! But then, it's never been much less. The clean coil does help it shine though
> 
> Got a few funny looks in the queue at the voting station, but nobody said anything, and I just vaped away, anyone else vape in line? Or maybe you were braver than me and vaped inside the station?



I was also vaping in the line, felt abit weird at first with my hammer mod in the open. But then I started feeling like a superhero, and began to feel awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Of course I vaped in the line. And took a toot in the voting cubicle - just could not resist. But then I live in the sticks so not many around to witness.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Also vaped my M16/Kayfun in line. Was very comfortable until the queues got really tight and a tiny bit of vapour drifted into my neighbour's face. She politely asked me to stand over there and that even though its just vapour, there's still a smell. I respect that, so that was the end of the vaping and voting

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I vaped the whole way in and out... the queue was nonexistent! Zero Queue... nudda... bugger all... in and out in under 2 minutes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

I was also vaping in the que. People behind me were chugging away on their stinkies and no one said anything. So that was good. 

Come to think of it. I think they onky started puffing away when I started vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris

i wanted to vape in line so bad, but when i got there, there was no line, it was 5min in and out... ah well

here is my MVP 'vote edition pic'
using the iClear 16B as im testing all sorts of jooses

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

I see you also bruised your nail @PeterHarris

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

its from vaping very hard! hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

I could not vape in the voting line today, because well, there was no line, IEC was very very efficient today. Vaped in the cubicle though hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Kriek post a list of your vape liquids so far and what is on the way?


----------



## Die Kriek

What I have right now:

TopQ: Coffee 12mg

Vape Elixir: Plasma Juice 12mg, Original 12mg

Vape King: VK4 12mg, Beta Mixed Berry 12mg, Beta Amaretto 12mg, Beta Amarula 12mg x2

Vapour Mountain: VM4 18mg, Menthol Ice 18mg, Vanilla Custard 18mg, Peach2Rooibos 18mg, Strawberry 18mg

On the way, have not decided 100% just yet, but I have a list in an earlier post of what I am considering.


----------



## PeterHarris

Die Kriek said:


> What I have right now:
> 
> TopQ: Coffee 12mg
> 
> Vape Elixir: Plasma Juice 12mg, Original 12mg
> 
> Vape King: VK4 12mg, Beta Mixed Berry 12mg, Beta Amaretto 12mg, Beta Amarula 12mg x2
> 
> Vapour Mountain: VM4 18mg, Menthol Ice 18mg, Vanilla Custard 18mg, Peach2Rooibos 18mg, Strawberry 18mg
> 
> On the way, have not decided 100% just yet, but I have a list in an earlier post of what I am considering.



let me know what you think about the peach2rooibos and vanilla Custard.. those two seems interesting

thanks


----------



## Die Kriek

Peach2 is a very nice relax vape, nothing exceptional, but still very nice
VC went from a bio-hazard to my absolute favorite vape!! Love it! It's a lot heavier, full flavour vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

my next order will be from VM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

RoSsIkId said:


> my next order will be from VM


You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Rex Smit

Die Kriek said:


> Peach2 is a very nice relax vape, nothing exceptional, but still very nice
> VC went from a bio-hazard to my absolute favorite vape!! Love it! It's a lot heavier, full flavour vape


With VM's VC, i found the same thing. crappy at 1st, left it in the drawer for some time, tried it again the other day. Completely different juice...will vape it all day long..if i dont have VMs Banana Cream.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Also vaped in line and once I started vaping I saw two guys in front of me pulling out their respective twisp and evod out of their pockets and started vaping aswell, the stinkie users were puffing away behind us in the line... vaping for the win hehe 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Die Kriek said:


> I will most definitely try it @Silver, getting some Kanthal and Silica with my next order. What gauge do you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk



I use 28g Kanthal
9 wraps around a little eyewear screwdriver which I estimate is 1.5mm in diameter
Resistance comes to around 1.5 ohms. If i do 10 wraps it comes to 1.6 ohms
I wick with cotton and make it thick enough so there is no gap between the wick and the chimney when inserted. 
I suggest following the Rip Trippers mini protank micro coil build video

Let us know how it goes


----------



## RoSsIkId

Me and the guy behind me vaped away. Then someone in the line moved aside and lit a stinky. Could smell it instantly. Then me and the guy behind me felt ashamed towhat we did to non smokers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

I also vaped in line at the voting queue yesterday
Not a lot - just a few puffs here and there
Was using an EVOD1 with a stock coil on my trusty Vision Spinner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I also vaped in line at the voting queue yesterday
> Not a lot - just a few puffs here and there
> Was using an EVOD1 with a stock coil on my trusty Vision Spinner


How are you finding the EVOD1 compared to the mPT2?


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 22. Man am I glad I got a VV to start with. Starting to find different sweetspots for each juice on identical coils!

After Strawbacco and PJ yesterday, I filled up with VK4 and Berry/Ice. VK4 seems to want higher heat, so I had that running at around 3.8, the Berry/Ice was better at lower volts, had it down to 3.3 at one point, but was mostly around the 3.5V mark.

This morning I filled up with VK4 again, and VKB Amarula. The Amarula also likes the lower volts, but I find it is much more forgiving than other juices when playing around. 3.3-4.0 is all good, but the sweetspot is around 3.5/3.6V. I do get a slight brunt taste starting when I chainvape at 3.7 and higher. 

First refil for the day is going to be Peach2Rooibos. And tonight I'm going to try some mixing again, thinking Peach2/Vanilla Custard in one tank, not sure what I'm going to try in the other yet, maybe VE Original and VKB Amaretto?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Don't know if you would like it, but a 50:50 mix of VM Vanilla Custard & VM Banana Cream is great Kriek


----------



## Die Kriek

johan said:


> Don't know if you would like it, but a 50:50 mix of VM Vanilla Custard & VM Banana Cream is great Kriek


Don't have Banana Cream yet, but it is on the list. Orders should be in by this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I love VM Banana Cream.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

@Matthee, your tastes have indeed changed!
I would have thought VM Banana Cream would have been a tad sweet for you....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> How are you finding the EVOD1 compared to the mPT2?



So far the little EVOD1 is doing well - but I haven't completed my full testing yet...
Will post something in due course


----------



## ET

Die Kriek said:


> What I have right now:
> 
> TopQ: Coffee 12mg
> 
> Vape Elixir: Plasma Juice 12mg, Original 12mg
> 
> Vape King: VK4 12mg, Beta Mixed Berry 12mg, Beta Amaretto 12mg, Beta Amarula 12mg x2
> 
> Vapour Mountain: VM4 18mg, Menthol Ice 18mg, Vanilla Custard 18mg, Peach2Rooibos 18mg, Strawberry 18mg
> 
> On the way, have not decided 100% just yet, but I have a list in an earlier post of what I am considering.



wouldn't mind your view on the difference between VM4 and VK4


----------



## Die Kriek

denizenx said:


> wouldn't mind your view on the difference between VM4 and VK4


Have mentioned it, I think 3 times now in this very thread . Soon as I get some 12mg VM juices I'll do a full side-by-side on them


----------



## Andre

denizenx said:


> wouldn't mind your view on the difference between VM4 and VK4


VM4 is sweeter, VK4 is more tobacco. Depends on you mood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 23. Another cleaning day yesterday. Stripped all my old coils as well to try and clean them. Seems that leaving them gunked up for too long is also not a great idea, as only 1 out of 5 made it. I did manage to rescue a few flavour wicks though, so I now have 5 full, clean, working coils again where just days ago I thought I had only 2.

Mission Rinse & Clean reports a minor success sir. Proceed to Mission Mad Scientist! Time to test some new mixes.
First one, VE Original + VK Amaretto. Mixed them at around 2/1. Taste test, Slightly sweeter tobacco with a bit of a nutty taste on the exhale . Let it sit overnight. Tobacco taste is much stronger now, still sweeter than straight up, and the nutty taste is gone. Will swap the ratios next time
Second mix, VM Peach2Rooibos + VM Vanilla Custard. Aprox 9/1 mix. Figured the Vanilla Custard is such a strong flavour, while Peach2 is a very light one so I just added a little bit of vanilla. First test, the Rooibos flavour seems to have been enhanced, while the peach is almost gone, there is a very faint vanilla taste on the inhale, slightly stronger on the exhale. Let it sit overnight, no change. Add a bit more Vanilla, not much change in the flavour, but for some reason the TH is way stronger now. Let it sit for another 2 hours. Still kicks like a mule, vanilla taste is a lot stronger now, and there's a faint peach taste coming back. Exhale is all Rooibos now. Definitely something I'll mix to steep next time

Refils for today will be VM4 and Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

hmmm vanilla cream  have to try that sometime soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

denizenx said:


> hmmm vanilla cream  have to try that sometime soon


Seems I was testing too much, supposed to be Vanilla Custard


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha you trying to pull a silver Kriek? absolutely loving reading your updates  keep up the good work!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha you trying to pull a silver Kriek? absolutely loving reading your updates  keep up the good work!!!


Sounds like a plan that! Might give me an excuse to take the afternoon off! 

*Please Note: I am not advocating silvers as a method to get out of work*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 24. The Peach2/Vanilla Custard blend has gone from a maybe to a fail. Vaped the VE Original/Amaretto mix and VM4 most of the afternoon yesterday, tried P2/V again in the early evening. The Rooibos flavor completely killed everything else. 

Today is VK4 and Plasma Juice again, starting to run very low on VM4, VK4, Vanilla Custard and Amaretto so I think I'll leave them for a bit until my new stockpile arrives. Going to be a very fruity week!

Ok, hold the phone, just got a crazy idea. Going to add some Menthol Ice to my VK4 tank. Stand by . . . Not quite what was planned, add the MI (about 6 drops), shake it a bit. Drip tip is gone , stand by again . . . Found it! Under the bloody bed  At least it didn't hit something of value, like my other tank 

Ok, taste test. First vape, no menthol taste at all. Second one, WOW. Same VK4 taste, but with a cool inhale, exhale is ICY and strong menthol taste on the tongue. I like this!! Gonna test it some more and let you guys know how it holds up through the day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Nice Kriek, VM's Menthol Ice can change any gagga e-liquid into something vapeable.


----------



## Die Kriek

johan said:


> Nice Kriek, VM's Menthol Ice can change any gagga e-liquid into something vapeable.



Well VK4 was never gagga, just got the idea to add some anyway, and although I wont say it's better, it's still damn nice!


----------



## johan

Die Kriek said:


> Well VK4 was never gagga, just got the idea to add some anyway, and although I wont say it's better, it's still damn nice!



Yes I know, I also enjoy VK4 as well as VM4 - was just trying to hint that if you have any gagga on hand then .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 26. Busy busy busy! And I'm not the only one, been off for just half a day and my unread count is over 100 .

Letting the mixes go for a bit and vaping straight up. Yesterday was Vape Elixir Original and VKB Amaretto, today is VK4 and VKB Amarula. My sense of taste is definitely still not back to 100% yet, Amaretto has gone from a very flat sweet taste to a more full spicy taste. Original, which was very sweet the first time I vaped it, and has had a sweet taste every time, now suddenly is giving me no sweet taste at all. VK4 seems to have lost something. Not exactly sure what, it's still a great vape, but I feel like there's something missing. As for Amarula, my sweet sweet Amarula, now here's a juice that has completely transformed! It is an entirely new flavour to me now, granted I have not vaped it in more than a week, but I don't think steeping can transform a plain juice this much! It's become almost a spicy taste, much more like the Amarula liqueur than the fruit, there is still a hint of sweetness, but not a lot. As you can probably tell I am not a master at describing tastes (will get @Silver to give me some tips ) so all this changing of flavours has me very much confused! And the flavours are becoming so different, I'm having a hard time keeping up! 

And just to confuse things even more, my VM juice order is in, 10 different juices! Hoping to find a gem in there, something I can just settle down with for a while until my senses have settled. VK4/VM4 are close, but not quite there yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Tip: don't settle too quickly on a flavour @Die Kriek, keep on "shocking" your taste buds - vapour's tongue can very easily come back when vaping only one flavour.


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> Tip: don't settle too quickly on a flavour @Die Kriek, keep on "shocking" your taste buds - vapour's tongue can very easily come back when vaping only one flavour.


I always have something with a bit of menthol in daily rotation to clear out the nasal passages and wake up the tastebuds.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

This diary is awesome! Making me super psyched for my vape mail! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 27. Was vaping VM Strawberry most of yesterday. Man is that a powerful juice!! Anyhow, late into the evening, after a strong cup of coffee and some Menthol Ice to get the Strawberry taste out I finished off the VK4 and filled with VM4. My how the VM4 taste has evolved! It has now jumped into my top spot. So most of this morning I have been trying to figure out why. 

Man this was so much easier when I just started out! A juice was sweet or not, full or flat, and that was it! Now these things are getting body! Becoming alive!! And that is what I think went wrong with VK4, the flavours have become more pronounced, yes, but the juice itself does not have that 'pop', it's not alive, VM4 is. The VM4 taste has become more than just a taste, every puff has a story to tell, sometimes the flavours dance around each other, each playing it's own little game on the senses, and sometimes they combine into one masterpiece of taste! And it is this, the playful, almost trickster'ish edge to VM4 that I have come to love and want, I did not realise this the last time I had VM4 filled up, as I was not looking for it, but after that VK4 just has not been the same, and now I know why

I hope this makes sense, this journey has just become one amazingly fast paced rollercoaster ride, and I am struggling to keep up, to make sense of it all, but one thing I do know, I want to, I have to keep riding!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Makes perfect sense, for vapers at least.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 29 it is, approaching one month STINKIE FREE!!

Had some VE Original and diluted Menthol Ice yesterday, tried the TopQ Coffee again, but it has now found a permanent spot at the back of the juice box. Where other juices keep getting better, coffee has gone from a favorite to absolutely horrible! The diluted MI is actually quite nice! Really an enjoyable vape once the 'Ice' is brought down a bit. 

Today it's Berry/Ice and VK4 again. Actually thought about Lizzie Mix (VK4/Mixed Berries) for a bit, but didn't have time for concoctions, so just filled each separately and chucked MI in the baggy. Why I left Berry/Ice for so long I do not know, but it is a really great mix! Just need to find the right balance of berries to ice. VK4 seems to be very heavy on the Vanilla this morning, getting very little of the Caramel and Tobacco, but I do like vanilla, so it's not too big a deal.

I just can't wait for my VM juices to arrive! Vanilla Custard is almost empty , only a few drops left. VM4 has enough for one tank, but that has to last until the new batch has steeped some

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

i tried the topQ coffee in the tastebox and have to agree with you, definitely an in case of real emergency type juice... hahaha it's so cool that you've named a mix after me  i love it!!! hahaha thanks Kriek


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> i tried the topQ coffee in the tastebox and have to agree with you, definitely an in case of real emergency type juice... hahaha it's so cool that you've named a mix after me  i love it!!! hahaha thanks Kriek


It was your idea that sparked the mix. Only right to give credit where credit is due. Plus 'Lizzie Mix' just sounds so perfect

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 30! And I need help again

Time to get my next VK order in, and I'm stuck on a few things. Particularly recoiling goods, so calling on the master PT coil builders here (I know @Silver is one, can't remember who else). 
So, first question. What guage of Kanthal should I get? Most of the rebuilds I have seen has been with 28G, but there's no stock of 28, so should I go 26G or 32G?
Second question. Ohm meter, is it a must have?
And lastly. Blowtorch, why, and is it a must have? I've seen on RIP's vids he always torches PT coils, but never RBA coils, but never explains why

And then a general question, depending on what else I get, I can get 3-6 VK juices, am open to recommendations.


----------



## soonkia

the problem with the PT coils, is very limited space

28G you need to do about 8-10 wraps on a 1.5 ID whicuh gives you 1.5ohm coil
32 G you need to do 5/6 wraps on a 1.5 ID and that gets you about a 1.8 Ohm coil

32G is very springy wire, so it helps to fire it - removes some of the springiness, which makes it easier to coil.

The one coil rip trippers made is a nano coil @ 28G with 12 wraps on a 1mil ID. I tried that coil, and it works a charm, but it is really tough to keep it from shorting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale

@Die Kriek order of preference quickest to slowest):
1) chefs blowtorch?
2) gas oven/stove top?
3) gas lighter (the ones that make the little crazy hot flames)
3a) gas soldering iron (with solder tip removed)

order of use: whichever one is closest, all do the job

why do it? it sets the coil in that position. The wire somehow gets a memory or a shape and tends to retain the position that it cooled down in, so first port of call is to warm it up, set it in place, then cool it down.
You can do this in situ on an rba (and he does, and so do many others), but not on a protank...need to set the coil beforehand.

Caution: if doing it in situ, dont keep fire button pressed down when approaching coil with metal tweezers. You will make a short. Thats why those ceramic tipped tweezers are actually handy. Personally, I avoid this whole issue by torching all my coils standalone before fitting. Then only fiddle, and fiddle carefully, once fitted

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Ok so, 32G, must torch it. Should be fine as long as I keep it to 5/6 wraps at 1.5mm ID, no need to measure ohms? See now VK's Ohm meters are out of stock anyway


----------



## BhavZ

Die Kriek said:


> Ok so, 32G, must torch it. Should be fine as long as I keep it to 5/6 wraps at 1.5mm ID, no need to measure ohms? See now VK's Ohm meters are out of stock anyway


Also be careful when torching it, if you torch it too much it can snap when you are wrapping your coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

VK order is in, 32G kanthal, silica wick, extra coils in case I screw up (which most likely will happen). And some joosez. VK4, Vanilla Cream and Bubblegum. Next mission, raid Tzaneen's DIY shops for a blowtorch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Day 31. I have just passed the one month mark a few minutes ago . Really did not think it would be this easy, or fun! But here I am, I have not once spoiled the taste of my vape with a stinky in all that time!

Now for the sad news. Temptation got the better of me, my VM4 is finished, and I have my last few drops of VK4 loaded at the moment, got some Berry/Ice running in the other tank. Tuesday can't come fast enough!!

This will be my last 'diary entry', as I think it has now served it's goal, so my mixes, taste experiences, new gear and all the other fun stuff I am yet to encounter on my vaping journey will be posted in the relevant threads around the site. 

And I know I have done it many times, but a HUGE thank you to everyone who has helped me along this journey, be it with advice, assistance, inspiration, or just a good laugh! Without you guys I would not have made it so far so quickly, hell, I might not have made it at all!! THANK YOU!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483

Congrats dude. Well done on your journey. Many more months of vaping joy.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Congrats sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Well done. Sad to see your diary go - was great to follow, but you are probably right. See you in the other threads. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop

Was awesome to read!  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Cograts on the milestone @Die Kriek  May there be many more stinky-free months ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Thank you everyone! @Ollypop that signature pic is legend!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Congrats on your milestone dude!!! You are well on your way  rock on!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Wow! Has it really already been a month?!? Feels like I typed that last entry just yesterday! And yet so much has changed!

Today marks my 2nd month of being absolutely stinky free , so I thought I would do a little catch-up post of everything that has happened since my last entry.

First, the biggest one for me, I got my MVP. This little beaut has really been a game changer for me, I am getting better flavour, better vapor, heaps more usage life, and the puff counter is a constant fascination/annoyance (checking after every 3-5 puffs when I'm bored). On average she gives me about 800 - 1000 puffs. Oh, and she has a name now. I have decided to name her after one of the big inspirations in my vaping journey, and the main reason I got an MVP in the first place

Say hi to Lizzie 



With her came the iClear 30, that I filled up with some Pink Spot, vaped about 10 minutes, and emptied out, it's now somewhere on the vape desk, hopefully never to be seen again!

The other new kit to come along was the Aspire Nautilus Clone I won from VapeKing. Great tank that, solid A for performance. The 5ml capacity does bother me sometimes though. I'm a flavour junkie, I want to change flavours often, so I'll get to around the 2-3ml mark and I'm tired of that flavour. I have tried only filling half way, but for some reason the flavour is not as good when I do this , have no idea why though, so I top her up every time. She is now taking a rest though, coil died, spare doesn't fit, and I'm still learning to rebuild

Which brings me to the other big thing that changed. I am now a rebuilder, bit of a shoddy one I'll admit, but both my mPT2's currently have Kriek Coils (patent pending ) in them, and neither has exploded in my face (yet). Second one I do have pictures, will post in the SUYWWACS thread a bit later, but all I can say so far is WOW! I must have done something right on this second one, 'cause it really whips the llama's ass 

As for flavours. I still hate TopQ Coffee, everything else ranges from like, to OMG MOAR! Yet even those I can never have more than 2 mPTs full before I need a change. Am I just weird, or is my true ADV still out there?

My top 5 as of today:
5. VK Bubblegum
4. VM Choc Mint
3. VE Pink Spot
2. VK Cheesecake
1. VM Cookie Dough (VM4 to the rest of the world )

So that's more or less my last month in a nutshell

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Ah, great to hear from you again. Really missed your entries. Congrats on the 2 months. And say hi to Lizzie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Die Kriek 
Well done on all the progress, the rebuilding and finding flavours you like!!


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahahaha oooo @Metal Liz... you've got a fan


----------



## Metal Liz

What a great post @Die Kriek, thanks for catching us up on your journey!!! Well done on your 2 month mark, like devdev said to me, did you ever think it would be this easy??? 
I feel so honoured that you named your MVP Lizzie!!! That's soooo cool  hope she brings you many happy vaping hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Metal Liz said:


> What a great post @Die Kriek, thanks for catching us up on your journey!!! Well done on your 2 month mark, like devdev said to me, did you ever think it would be this easy???
> I feel so honoured that you named your MVP Lizzie!!! That's soooo cool  hope she brings you many happy vaping hours


I certainly did not think giving up that filthy habit would be easy at all, this has been an absolute breeze! 

And there's still so much to do, to try!! I love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

